# Anybody know why they drain allatoona every year?



## kudzumotorsports (Feb 4, 2006)

Man thats a pretty lake until about late september. Whats up with the water levels every year. I was told by neighbors that they drain it every year.....  I dont understand.


----------



## mikelogg (Feb 4, 2006)

The Corps Of Engineers Drains It In The Winter In Preperation For Spring Rains.....so Ive Been Told


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 4, 2006)

so drain it in the spring when it rains


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree sharpshot


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 4, 2006)

thank you they do it that way to make people like us ask questions


----------



## pete56 (Feb 5, 2006)

*allatoona*

This lakes main purpose is to keep Rome from flooding
every spring. So they pull it down to catch the spring
rains.


----------



## Brent (Feb 5, 2006)

pete56 said:
			
		

> This lakes main purpose is to keep Rome from flooding
> every spring. So they pull it down to catch the spring
> rains.


Correct answer. We have a winner!


----------



## dixie (Feb 5, 2006)

mikelogg said:
			
		

> The Corps Of Engineers Drains It In The Winter In Preperation For Spring Rains.....so Ive Been Told


 Yep, the lake was built and continues to be a water shed lake.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Actually,...*

they are not draining it, but flushing it.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 5, 2006)

are you helpn flush it


----------

